# 2013 Mac Pro refurb for $2659 - better option than new Mini?



## Luke W (Mar 13, 2019)

Just saw OWC selling Late 2013 Mac Pro refurbs. 12 core, 256 ssd, 32GB ram for $2659. I was considering an upgrade from my 2012 MacBook Pro to a new 6 core 32GB ram Mac Mini for more than $3000. But this has me wondering if I shouldn't go this direction instead.

https://eshop.macsales.com/configure-my-mac/UAGA1JS3IXXXZGI

Opinions?


----------



## JohnG (Mar 13, 2019)

From a different source, I bought a refurbished / upgraded Mac Pro and it's working really well; besides, I am using an old MOTU audio card that wouldn't have fit in the new Macs.

It's a roll of the dice with used / refurbished gear, of course. I've had (mostly) good luck with it.

[edit: I would definitely upgrade to the fastest processor you can, and I also personally would get 64GB of RAM]


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Mar 13, 2019)

Say no more:

https://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_fr...mac+pr.TRS2&_nkw=macpro+12-core+3.46&_sacat=0


----------



## Dewdman42 (Mar 13, 2019)

I love the 2010-12 5,1 macs... I will be using this one and maybe another one for years to come. I can highly endorse. But I am also invested in PCI addons...so... there is that. I recommend getting a refurbished model from a reputable source, don't buy from just anyone. There are people in business, some on eBay, some off eBay, that routinely are rebuilding the 5,1 MacPros, installing the faster CPU's, more ram and more..and you can get to spec and it will be put through their testing and they will back it up. When mine came the fan was a little noisy and the seller sent me a new fan no questions asked.

I happen to like these guys: https://ipowerresale.com/ 

but they are just one example...


----------



## burp182 (Mar 13, 2019)

Re: cheese grater/Darth Vader choice: as I understand it, if you are a UAD card user, only the Octo will work with the 2013 Macs in a Thunderbolt-to-PCIe expander. The earlier cards will not function. (This was info from a UAD rep shortly after the transition.) Assuming this to be factual, it could make a difference to some. 

The more you know.....


----------



## FriFlo (Mar 13, 2019)

$2695 is to expensive. Actually, way to expensive, looking at memory and ssd included! A processor upgrade is pretty straight forward, unless you never have built a PC yourself. Look on the used market. I wouldn't pay more than $1300 for a bare quad core with small memory, SSD and d300. A little more for better specs. The price for the processors is under $200 for a used 12 core e5! You should not add more than those $200 adding to the price for a different configuration.


----------



## FriFlo (Mar 13, 2019)

As far as better or worse than the Mac mini ... it depends! If you use lots of Kontakt instances on the system or as a main machine with thousands of midi and Audi tracks, VEpro, etc., I would prefer taking the Mac Pro 2013. But for CPU intensive plugins, the Mac mini will be better ... the Mac Pro will go to its knees quickly, as its single core performance is a lot worse - especially the 12 core version!


----------



## Luke W (Mar 13, 2019)

I'm aware the older Macs are great machines, I don't want to go backwards and lose Thunderbolt (and the use of my Thunderbolt dock). I'd like to move up to USB 3 as well. Just trying to be future-minded, if I'm going to spend $.

Even as I say that, I realize I'll eventually hit similar issues by just moving up to a 2013 machine.


----------



## Prockamanisc (Mar 13, 2019)

Can you wait a few months and see what the new Mac Pro will look like (cost) when they release it this year? I'm certain that will also drive down the prices of the computers you're checking out.


----------



## Luke W (Mar 13, 2019)

Prockamanisc said:


> Can you wait a few months and see what the new Mac Pro will look like (cost) when they release it this year? I'm certain that will also drive down the prices of the computers you're checking out.


Great point.


----------



## JohnG (Mar 13, 2019)

FriFlo said:


> $2695 is to expensive. Actually, way to expensive, looking at memory and ssd included



Well, "too" expensive is in the eye of the beholder; Macs last for-e-ver, they're really quiet, and mine never seem to blow up. 

Besides, for like $300-400 more that vendor can give you a better processor and 64 GB of RAM.


----------



## ridgero (Mar 19, 2019)

An iMac 2019 with an Intel i9 9900k would be the best option here


----------



## Damarus (Mar 19, 2019)

Not all processor cores are created equal


----------



## kitekrazy (Mar 20, 2019)

JohnG said:


> Well, "too" expensive is in the eye of the beholder; Macs last for-e-ver, they're really quiet, and mine never seem to blow up.
> 
> Besides, for like $300-400 more that vendor can give you a better processor and 64 GB of RAM.



It seems so with those cheese grater Macs. I've seen refurbished one not as powerful for under $900. My only concern would be how hard it is to replace the motherboard.


----------

